# Engineer, Mba, Indian looking to move to far east/ europe/Usa



## shantanu (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi guys!

I am shanty...i have been working for top MNC's in India for the last 6 years. I am trying to move to the far east/USA/Europe...

I am in the field of operationsLogistics and Marketing of the same. I am pretty well versed with marine containers.

I need your help and advise in my quest....

Sincerely,

Shanty


----------



## eitherside (Apr 27, 2011)

shantanu said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I am shanty...i have been working for top MNC's in India for the last 6 years. I am trying to move to the far east/USA/Europe...
> 
> ...


Hi Man

There are good opportunity in your field of expertise... In UAE there are lots of companies dealing with marine containers... 
Try searching jobs at gulfnews website in jobs section and apply through naukri...

All the best...


----------

